# Worth the 5 minutes..



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

[youtube:12kn6ni3]http://www.youtube.com/v/TYdkojxrEsM?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:12kn6ni3]


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Loved it! Thanks for sharing. Maybe because I was watching at work and trying not to laugh, but it brought tears. I love the Betty White nymph!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that I have seen that guy on the Weber.
Or perhaps it was his other brother Darrel.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Good laughs!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Well worth my 5 minutes!!! I loved it.

Now if we could get a documentary from eddy (waterfowl edition) :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

**** you Orvis!! I was just going to post this. Funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Love the brownbow at the end. You don't see many of those anymore. PMD= purple mountain majesty damsel.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL the best part of the entire clip is the very beginning..... "uhh my name is Reese" Haha with that **** eating look on his face.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty funny thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I liked his casting tutorial the best. "Snap snap snap and then skate that fly".


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

cutty rain brown....


----------



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

"its 89 cents! That's why I'm looking!" Been there before.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

trout said:


> "its 89 cents! That's why I'm looking!" Been there before.


+1

And the "snap it like a bull whip" and "retrieve it like a waverunner" was funny as hell!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Ha! I guess I am not the only one who fishes a hopper dropper as two hoppers


----------

